# Air Handler w-15kw heater kit, Breaker and wire size??



## cjg9590 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am replacing a propane furnace with a Rheem Air Handler and 15kw heater kit. The manual says it needs a single circuit 80 amp breaker to split to 2 breakers in the unit with a jumper kit. Can I use 2 40 amp breakers with #6 wire instead of one 80 amp on a #4 wire.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No you can not.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

No, the heat strips alone draw 62+ amps.


----------



## cjg9590 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks that's what i was wanting to know. Is the #4 HTTN wire the only option or I have heard you can use a 4/2 romex. I guess the hardware stores do not carry the 4/2 romex. I am having an HVAC guy install the unit but i was going to do the wiring.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You are more likely to find SE cable in that size.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Most air handlers with 15 KW of strip heat. Can often use a 60 amp and 30 amp circuit. The 30 amp has the blower and 1-5KW heater, the 60 amp has the other 10 KW of strip heat.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Check the manual/specs. It may be possible to use two separate circuits to feed it.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

All depends on how the heat strips are divided up, but I can tell you this, if your air handler is far away from your electric panel, you probably are not going to want to run two circuits anyway, I personally would use 2/3 AL. SER, install a sub panel near the equipment. 


You better check the lugs on the equipment as well, they may only be rated for copper only, so that all has to be considered.


----------

